# Look's 2nd hand warranty?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking at getting a new frame (Look), and will be looking for a used 2008/2009. What is the case with their warranty in case something happens if you are the second owner? I'm not expecting something to happen, but just want to know what to expect. I have heard great stories about the way Look treats its customers, even those with 2nd hand frames. Anyone know what I should expect if I went 2nd hand? Is it worth it? Anything to worry about?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I would think any support they provide on second hand bikes would be a bonus, and surprising to me. Kudos to them though if they do. I am all for companies who support their product regardless. I think it helps things hold their value which only makes consumers more likely to buy them on the front end.

Kind of the "Craftsman" tool way of doing business, or at least it used to be.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

I would suspect that the frame warranty only applies to the original purchaser. Assuming you are in the USA, you could check the warranty conditions at http://www.lookcycle-usa.com/

BTW what frame are you looking out for?

Regards
Andrew


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

kytyree said:


> I would think any support they provide on second hand bikes would be a bonus, and surprising to me. Kudos to them though if they do. I am all for companies who support their product regardless. I think it helps things hold their value which only makes consumers more likely to buy them on the front end.
> 
> Kind of the "Craftsman" tool way of doing business, or at least it used to be.


Yeah I know that is their "stated" warranty according to what they publish. But on several forums I have read of owners experience where they were 2nd owners, had an issue and Look make sure to take care of them, even though they knew they were not the original owner. I was just curious if this is a rare occurrence or kinda the unspoken policy with Look. I am guessing it is more of a rare occurrence, however everyone I have spoken to that rides a Look has spoken highly of Look and its customer service. 



Aushiker said:


> BTW what frame are you looking out for?


I am looking at 2008/2009 586.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

tranzformer said:


> I am looking at 2008/2009 586.


Nice. I am surprised they are on the market but 

Andrew


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Aushiker said:


> Nice. I am surprised they are on the market but
> 
> Andrew


I am assuming you mean that in a good way in regards to the frame?


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Yes, I am surprised that people are actually selling them given I would have thought they where pretty good and pretty current.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Aushiker said:


> G'day
> 
> Yes, I am surprised that people are actually selling them given I would have thought they where pretty good and pretty current.
> 
> ...


That is what I thought you meant. I guess you always have those guys that can afford to ride their frame for 1-2yrs and then get something new. I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

What happened to the BH tranz...?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Tinea Pedis said:


> What happened to the BH tranz...?



Still considering it, but initial reviews seem to say that it is a bit lacking. I am still waiting for some more reviews to come out, however the Look was on my list as well. If I can get a slightly used Look, it will save quite a bit $$$ over a new BH. I guess also the Look is a known quantity; it is a well made and designed bike. I think the jury is still out on the BH G5. Not sure I can wait until enough reviews come out to make my decision.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

So the reason that I originally asked about Look's warranty is that I am looking at getting a 586. I came across a lightly used '08 586 in great condition that would run me ~$1800 with the cost of the bike, shipping, and paypal fees...etc. However I have seen some shops are clearing their inventory and have both '08 and '09 new framesets going for ~$3000. 

Not that I am looking to be told what to do, but I am curious what some of you would do? Would you pay the $1200 difference to know that you had a new frame that Look would support if a warranty claim happened? Would you just risk it and trust Look's quality craftsmanship? I can really see myself going both ways. While it would be great to save $1200, if I am going to be getting a nice frame wouldn't I want to know that I had a 5yr warranty with Look in case anything ever did happen? Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

tranzformer said:


> So the reason that I originally asked about Look's warranty is that I am looking at getting a 586. I came across a lightly used '08 586 in great condition that would run me ~$1800 with the cost of the bike, shipping, and paypal fees...etc. However I have seen some shops are clearing their inventory and have both '08 and '09 new framesets going for ~$3000.
> 
> Not that I am looking to be told what to do, but I am curious what some of you would do? Would you pay the $1200 difference to know that you had a new frame that Look would support if a warranty claim happened? Would you just risk it and trust Look's quality craftsmanship? I can really see myself going both ways. While it would be great to save $1200, if I am going to be getting a nice frame wouldn't I want to know that I had a 5yr warranty with Look in case anything ever did happen? Any thoughts or advice?


Our frame warranty is valid only for the original owner with proof of purchase. We always try to help out LOOK owners whenever we can though, so if someone with a 2nd hand bike needs a derailleur hanger, headset part, or something of that nature, we'll generally take care of it.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

chas said:


> Our frame warranty is valid only for the original owner with proof of purchase. We always try to help out LOOK owners whenever we can though, so if someone with a 2nd hand bike needs a derailleur hanger, headset part, or something of that nature, we'll generally take care of it.



Thanks Chas. That is what I figured and what makes the most sense, especially in light of what is stated on Look's website.


----------

